# 69 GTO Complete new brake lines being installed



## Fish32 (Jun 3, 2018)

Anyone have good pics of complete brake line routing for a 69? Thanks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

These are from a 68 but should be the same. Brake lines run at the bottom, fuel lines on top.
As an FYI, the colored body cushions are incorrect for 68/69. Thats been rectified.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Fish32 (Jun 3, 2018)

thanks, very helpful, will attempt to accomplish this weekend


----------



## Fish32 (Jun 3, 2018)

052 Thanks again. Seriously was very helpful, minor differences between 68 amd 69, but nothing i couldn't figure out.. Got pretty much everything installed this weekend except the lines across the rear end? Happen to have a photo of that? Thanks again.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Oops my bad. Here you go. The left axle tube has two retaining clips, the passenger only one. So don't think one broke somewhere like I did.


----------



## Fish32 (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks that makes it a lot easier  and clear.


----------

